# Nonsense



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Good sense about trivialities is better than nonsense about things that matter.

Forgive me my nonsense, as I also forgive the nonsense of those that think they talk sense.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Good sense about trivialities is better than nonsense about things that matter.
> 
> Forgive me my nonsense, as I also forgive the nonsense of those that think they talk sense.


A little nonsense now and then is relished by the wisest men


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Good sense about trivialities is better than nonsense about things that matter.
> 
> Forgive me my nonsense, as I also forgive the nonsense of those that think they talk sense.


Go on admit it you are really Eric Cantona


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

C'est très possible


----------

